# Walk forward on, walk forward off



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Not sure of the brands, but I see many like that at shows. Next time I see one, I will remember to check the brand.


----------



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

We had a Kiefer 2+1 with a 4ft dressing area what you can convert to a small weekender.

it's a straight load with a 8ft storage area that has the unloading ramp.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you both for the replies


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I saw one of these at an Equine Affaire but it is a gooseneck and not a bumper pull


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

My little trailer is a walk on walk off forward, but I load up the unload ramp and turn around then put the breast bar up, it is just so much easier for me to load alone this way (but only works with haffies and pony and not the tb :lol: ) Sorry, can't help with your quest though.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay so I now have Equispirit and Kiefer on my list. Thank you people


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Equispirit makes this in a_ bumper pull_ rear load and front unload option... check their options and pricing page...
_2 Horse Dressing Room Tag Along_

Featherlite also offers this on a BP 3 or 4 horse...
_Horse Trailers - Bumper Pull Horse Trailers - 9551 Horse Trailer

_balanceridetrailers.com
They use to offer a 2 horse rear and side load BP trailer...not sure the company is still in existence or if they offer this model anymore either...

If you could go to a gooseneck trailer you would have many more possibilities...
Most any trailer manufacturer in GN has the dual load options available. 
You might not get a rear load and front unload, but a side-load is great too...most horses easily load or unload through these.

Good luck in your search...


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you Horselovinguy

I am open to a gooseneck option - I want to explore all my possibilities. And I'm also more than happy to consider side loads, I like them.

Sorry..what's GN?


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

GN=gooseneck

Turnbow makes nice high end BP and GN trailers in that configuration.

I have a 4 Star reverse load trailer. Walk them on, turn around than you unload walking off.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Rosie, I strongly advise you to teach your horses how to load in a two horse straight load without a ramp and how to step out backwards. You never know when a situation (accident) may happen and the horses need to be loaded in to such a trailer. Horses that have been taught to unload will come out quietly and will feel their way out.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Saddlebag, my horses will load on without a ramp, and will step out backwards. I just don't like this configuration, and when I get my next trailer I want to get my preference rather than my compromise.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> GN=gooseneck
> 
> .


Doh! Thank you


----------

